# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Campaigning for Receptionists Country Wide

## Debbiedle

We are campaigning for  *Receptionist Day*,  to be added to the  National Calendar (2nd Wednesday of every May) - to sign the petition you can either sign online at 

Staff Training Website

or you can send an email to campaign@stafftraining.co.za 

Receptionists are the gateways of our companies, big and small 
Their cheerful voices ring out on the line, on every call 
They direct and they orchestrate, they enquire and they inform 
They are the music of communication as well as the firewall 

In honour of receptionists across the nation, let's do this!   Forward this info to anyone and everyone who can and will  become inspired by our mission.......... 

Let us honour those who brighten and lighten our days........... 
Forward this info to your friends, your family and anyone who  knows someone who spoke to a receptionist today!

----------


## Dave A

At the risk of invoking some ungodly wrath here, but don't receptionists reap the benefit of Secretary's Day  :Whistling:

----------


## Debbiedle

Not quite..........secretaries get taken out for lunch, but the receptionist remains to answer the phone.

A secretary tends to work for a specific department or manager - a receptionist often works for all.

Traditionally receptionists may have been included by the more forward thinking managers on secretaries day, but it is a position in its own right and to lay emphasis on professionalism and pride, recognising it as such will go a long way towards enhancing performance. :Boxing:

----------


## Dave A

> Traditionally receptionists may have been included by the more forward thinking managers on secretaries day


Thanks for the compliment  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debbiedle

Oooooo!  That was too smooth!!  I was looking for a good debate here  *stomps off , looking for someone else to badger*

----------


## Dave A

Well, I was thinking that given that you feel Receptionists must be differentiated from Secretaries, I should stop the practice. The only question now is whether I should pass on your contact details now or wait for the fireworks when she doesn't get her lunch  :Devil2:

----------


## Debbiedle

Pass on the details *NOW* Dave....I will give her a free training session or two........

*Makes note to customise training session for Dave's receptionist.........
maybe new advanced approach to answering the phone..........Ya, waddya want, NOOOO, that cockroach hasn't been to the office for days...." :Whistling:  *

----------


## bullfrog

tbh, I didn't really know the difference before your post either.

I do think it's a great idea though and think that everyone in the work place should be appreciated. No matter how seemingly insignificant their jobs may seem. In my opinion receptionists fall into the group of workers that seem insignificant, but play a much bigger role in the smooth running of a business/company. Therefore I only think it's fair that they get their own day  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debbiedle

Yup!  Yay!  Bullfrog....you got it.............underpaid and under appreciated.......this position as a traditionally female domain, encompasses much more than most..........

1.  It was THE entry level position for many business woman from the 60's and 70's - many successful business woman today started their careers as receptionists.

2.  It is TODAY an icon of achievement for many South Africans who started life with little emphasis on education and advancement but more so on survival.

3.  It is a position where juniors are employed with little training, little background, no support and much responsibility to carry the name of the company out there with absolute professionalism?  Huh?  Go figure!

AND most of these ladies swim, against all odds where they are seldom thanked or even relieved of their duties to make a trip to the powder room......

I am now even beginning to see and occasional male face at the training and they are battling......they cannot believe how much needs to be addressed simultaneously!!

So me?  I vouch that you ALL sign the petition NOW!  Receptionists or not... :Kissing2:

----------


## Dave A

> *Makes note to customise training session for Dave's receptionist.........
> maybe new advanced approach to answering the phone..........Ya, waddya want, NOOOO, that cockroach hasn't been to the office for days...." *


 :Rofl:  



> I do think it's a great idea though and think that everyone in the work place should be appreciated. No matter how seemingly insignificant their jobs may seem.


That's so sweet!  :Shoot: 

Let's start a campaign for floor-sweepers day while we're about it.
We've finally got boss's day. But I think we need Directors' Day, Managers' Day... and I propose they all fall on Pay Day  :Boxing:

----------


## Debbiedle

Come to think of it, why don't we have a "Sweep the floor with Managers Day?"
 :Headbutt:

----------


## Dave A

Managers sweep the floor regularly - with a withering glance from the door. Does wonders for productivity  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Debbiedle

Oh clever indeed! You know full well that I meant to say................

Use managers body as broom handle and hair as bristles -  translated as "sweep the floor with managers"

 :Slap:

----------


## Dave A

I hope that "broom" operator has read the instruction manual and completed the mandatory site safety training.



> Oooooo!  That was too smooth!!  I was looking for a good debate here  *stomps off , looking for someone else to badger*


What can I say. Round here your wish is my command  :Big Grin:  

Getting serious for a moment, I think the campaign is a fairly good idea. My reservations about getting so specific are really out of concern for escalation. However, such a campaign performs an important function - raising awareness that even what might be considered by some as the "lesser cogs" of the business machine play an important part, deserve to be treated with respect and recognised for their contribution.

/Drops back into  :Boxing:  mode:

We do that through something called remuneration  :Devil2:

----------


## Debbiedle

Personally I believe that this may in fact be a bigger tool to have receptionists take themselves and their profession seriously, because it stands to reason that if THEY do, everyone else will!

I remember the receptionist at one of my first places of employment.  A waste removal company!  This woman was young, but always impeccably groomed, extremely serious about her work and very professional in her approach....the result?  Her attitude filtered through to ALL the office staff and those (like the drivers) who had contact with the office.  This company grew from zero to hero in a few years and is today JSE listed.  

I believe she played her part!

----------


## Dave A

> I remember the receptionist at one of my first places of employment.  A waste removal company!


/Must bite tongue. Must bite tongue  :Censored:

----------


## Yvonne

Have to confess to the reaction, darn!, next we need to acknowledge everyone in this way.

I resisted the temptation to post that, but I have been thinking about it.
Why the need for a "day" for any particular position in a company.

There will always be "excellent" receptionists and also seriously deficient secretaries!

You should not "spoil" them according to their position - if we insist on a Secretary's day, or a receptionist day, perhaps we then need a "Tea lady" day? (She could possibly be the most appreciated employee in the company).

Sorry to be such a spoil sport, but it is how I feel.

Your own decision to specifically set aside a day to treat your receptionist really special as a thank you - will be more appreciated when it is not an expected "norm"!

Yvonne

----------


## duncan drennan

> We've finally got boss's day. But I think we need Directors' Day, Managers' Day... and I propose they all fall on Pay Day


How about a "Hard Workers Day", comes around once a year and falls on the same day that bonuses are paid.

----------

